# Thinking of adopting another diabetic dog......



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

This dog would make dog 9 in our pack. I question myself at times!? What am I doing?! It is hard for me to turn her down though. No interest in her at all from others according to the rescue. It is a hard decision yet I think it is already made!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, having seven I'm not sure if my opinion even counts, but I feel like the more the merrier. When we consider bringing another dog home, I ask myself a series of questions.
Do I have the space?
Do I have the money?
Can I give this one equal care to the current residents, without compromising the welfare of anyone?
Will my dogs be happy about it?
Am I prepared to deal with any pack issues this might create?

If any of those are no, then I don't do it. 
I've actually had to turn the puppy itch down a few times, and now that I'm settled in my house, with lots of space, I just don't see a point in holding back! lol


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I reckon, good on you. If you have the room and the means and you really like the dog, then go for it. And, of course, you have my <3 because you are adopting a dog that no-one else wants, that makes you a saint in my eyes!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know how you do it. I have to give you credit wow 9 dogs people would say I'm crazy if I had that many. But if you can I'd say do it. I'm still thinking about the old fat Maddie girl at the shelter Basset/Red bone mix. I can't stand her in there I'm going to walk the dogs and think about it.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Now, I am wonder! Are u guys with a lot of dogs single or married? If you are married.. Do you husband agree with you? If he does? How you choose a husband that love dogs? It is something that I will love to do, but I can not deal with my husband's complaints about the dogs. I hate my life! Lucky you!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I think you should go for it if you can check off all those things on Puppypaws list! You're a wonderful person and I'm sure the dogs are all very thankful to have such a great mama.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Now, I am wonder! Are u guys with a lot of dogs single or married? If you are married.. Do you husband agree with you? If he does? How you choose a husband that love dogs? It is something that I will love to do, but I can not deal with my husband's complaints about the dogs. I hate my life! Lucky you!


Well I don't know what I would do if my husband complained about my dogs. I know I would not like it. But I know he would never let me have as many as the rest of these girls have. I do have 3 and he won't say yes or no about Maddie. And I want a Basset puppy. I'm sorry for you that your husband doesn't like dogs. My husband only married me because I had a Basset.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

My husband loves the dogs too. He adores Jax, our 11 yr old blind and diabetic yorkie we adopted 2 yrs ago. 
































Here is a pic of him on one of our walks.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Would the rescue let you foster the dog, or let you take her on a trial basis?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Would the rescue let you foster the dog, or let you take her on a trial basis?


I doubt it. I am going to try and attend the yorkiepalooza in June. It is about 7 hrs away from me but the plan is to bring my other 3 yorkies and attend as well as get to know the new diabetic dog and see how my others do with her.


----------

